# He's Making a Mess!



## Soleil (Dec 4, 2010)

Ever since I got Charlie, he'll get his food, take it somewhere else, drop it, and eat it. I was reading a few other threads where other people's dogs do this...but how do I stop it??

I've recently started feeding him homemade food (fed up with the constant upset stomach), which includes pieces of chicken and chicken liver. (Blech!) He'll take those pieces of chicken and eat them on my carpet, which I think is disgusting! He'll leave tiny pieces there and I have to clean up after him. I've tried keeping him enclosed in the kitchen so that he can't go anywhere, but instead he just sits there and looks at me sadly. I always give him his treats in the kitchen too, so that he can know that's where I want him to eat.

I'm a vegetarian so I'm already grossed out by handling the stuff :afraid:...I don't want to have go around scooping up pieces of organs all over my apartment.


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

Soleil said:


> Ever since I got Charlie, he'll get his food, take it somewhere else, drop it, and eat it. I was reading a few other threads where other people's dogs do this...but how do I stop it??
> 
> I've recently started feeding him homemade food (fed up with the constant upset stomach), which includes pieces of chicken and chicken liver. (Blech!) He'll take those pieces of chicken and eat them on my carpet, which I think is disgusting! He'll leave tiny pieces there and I have to clean up after him. I've tried keeping him enclosed in the kitchen so that he can't go anywhere, but instead he just sits there and looks at me sadly. I always give him his treats in the kitchen too, so that he can know that's where I want him to eat.
> 
> I'm a vegetarian so I'm already grossed out by handling the stuff :afraid:...I don't want to have go around scooping up pieces of organs all over my apartment.


I was having this issue with Polo. I think he picked out his pieces and ate them elsewhere because the breeder was letting the dogs free feed aka leaving food out all the time. Also, he wasn't eating it all at once, he would graze and that's just not good for dogs. I needed him to get on a schedule so I got some really yummy canned food with no grains and have started to mix his kibble with the canned food so he can't resist it and eats the whole thing at once without taking it out of the dish and leaving pieces everywhere. 

I've also noticed that if I give him something like a baby carrot when he's not excited about it, he'll crunch it into a million pieces and leave it on the carpet for later. I think (at least, with him) that the key is to make sure he really really wants it before giving to him.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy also prefers eating on carpet - she used to carry her kibble through from the kitchen a few pieces at a time. I have several very cheap fleece throws that I spread over the rug, and feed her on those. If she took bits off, I put them back, with a gentle "Keep it on the blanket, please". They will now eat raw, and keep it on the blanket - which can be chucked in the washing machine after a few uses.


----------

